# Alternatives to Bitter Apple Spray?



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie was never really deterred by bitter apple spray but lately it isn't working at all unless what I spray is still dripping wet. As soon as it dries it's like I never applied it.

Any alternatives?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've heard people mention using hot sauce with success. (I've never tried it, though)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. For us, the ONLY thing that kept Kodi from chewing forbidden items was REALLY HOT hot sauce!


----------



## Tucker's Mom (Jul 1, 2013)

By the way, the "bitter apple" I bought has listed as the main ingredient "isopropanol 20%" which is "isopropyl alcohol" which is rubbing alcohol! So it does dry fast, which is what it is made to do, unfortunately for this use!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

ColbyBlu said:


> Colbie was never really deterred by bitter apple spray but lately it isn't working at all unless what I spray is still dripping wet. As soon as it dries it's like I never applied it.
> 
> Any alternatives?


I was looking on Amazon and saw that they make a bitter apple gel product. That might work as you said the spray works if it is still wet. Here is a link:
http://www.amazon.com/Grannick-Bitter-Apple-Formula-Flip-top/dp/B000HHMBE4/ref=sr_1_12?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1384294797&sr=1-12&keywords=chew+deterrent+hot


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

On the advice of Colbie's trainer I bought some Fooey Spray. It doesn't smell at all but I can attest to the fact that it tastes horrendous (don't ask me how I know). So far so good.


----------

